# Custard Pie



## travcoman45 (Dec 7, 2009)

Was diggin through the old family recipe book an came cross this en.  With the holidays upon us, figure yall might enjoy it.

Custard Pie

3 eggs beatin
2 C milk
1/2 C sugar
1/4 tsp salt
1 tsp vanilla
1/4 tsp nutmeg

Combine an blend well together.  Place in a unbaked pie shell.  Bake at 350° F fer 1 hour, or till center is firm.

These are really tastey.  Matter a fact I think I'll whoop one up friday fer supper dessert.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 7, 2009)

Now you are talking, Custard Pie has been my all time favorite since I was a little tyke...


----------



## danj (Dec 7, 2009)

My wife will be making  that...


----------

